# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tile adhesive thickness?

## JB1

I'm installing ceramic vanity basins flush against the wall and tiling around the basin, rather than install the basin after the tiling. 
That way water won't sit on the silicon between the tiles and vanity. Plus it looks infinitely better. 
The basins have a small 10mm lip on the top. 
I'm using 10mm porcelain wall tiles and the walls are straight, approximately how thick is the tile adhesive? 
Once I know I can pull the basin forward (a few mm) slightly so the tiles are flush with the basin. 
I have to go and swap one basin as its not square enough for liking.    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Most tilers use a 12 mm glue trowel/spreader for floors, this gives a 4 mm adhesive later. 
They use a 6 mm trowel for the walls, so around 2 mm. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## heavytrevy

Trowel size is determined by tile size and substrate.
200x200 =6mm
300x300 =8mm
400x400 =10mm
500x500 =12mm
600x600 =15mm 
if substrate is rough or not level use the next sized trowel. 
If you are using a 300x600 trowel size would be worked out by the longest length. 
Pack your vanity out 5mm   :Smilie:  
Regards

----------


## JB1

Thanks for the info guys. 
Yes it's 600x300. 
I checked my existing house and using a ruler it's approximately 3mm. 
Either way 2-5mm should be ok as the tile itself is 10mm thick.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------

